# Niloticus and agressive burmese...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello my friends,

Here are some pics to share with you...hope you like!

The crocs are Crocodylus Niloticus (the smaller...tha faster...and the bastards were only 10feet...fast as hell!!!), snake is a Python Molurus Bivittatus (that was very very agressive...she was not so well so we had to catch her to treat...hard job...she is a big and strong girl...she is not used to be handled...she is a rescued pet...that somebody got as a cute little snake...and got bigger...and bigger...and one day the ex-owner just stopped handling the animal...and here she is....please guys...think well before getting big boids to live with you...)

Regards

Jorge


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Awsome pics looks like a hard but fun job.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Awsome pics looks like a hard but fun job.


You're a 100% correct!!!!! great fun indeed...but is wise to pay attention...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Job?
What the hell is your job?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome pics .. id love to have your job


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks guys!! Soon I will post some cool pics


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dang Jorge, looks like you have your hands full in those pics..


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Dang Jorge, looks like you have your hands full in those pics..


lol

Yes Sir!!! Hands full!!!
These guys are really strong,fast and agressive (but I just love them







)...I'd rather catch the big ones!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice shots. def a great job..


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> nice shots. def a great job..


Thanks!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

what is ur job?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

bobme said:


> what is ur job?


I am a Chemical Engineer...and as a partime I help in a Wild life park with Big boids, Alligators, Caimans, Niloticus, Porosus and Alligator turtles. I help to do the catch (since most of the animals are agressive and not used to handling) with my friend and Mentor (Walter)...the person from who I've learned everything related with husbandry and the "catch".


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh, ok cool


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

very cool get us some shots of the Alligator turtles please :nod:


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

PiranhaAttack said:


> very cool get us some shots of the Alligator turtles please :nod:


 Yes Sir!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

JorgeRemigio said:


> what is ur job?


I am a Chemical Engineer...and as a partime I help in a Wild life park with Big boids, Alligators, Caimans, Niloticus, Porosus and Alligator turtles. I help to do the catch (since most of the animals are agressive and not used to handling) with my friend and Mentor (Walter)...the person from who I've learned everything related with husbandry and the "catch".
[/quote]

That's fairly interesting. How did you come across such a job?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> what is ur job?


I am a Chemical Engineer...and as a partime I help in a Wild life park with Big boids, Alligators, Caimans, Niloticus, Porosus and Alligator turtles. I help to do the catch (since most of the animals are agressive and not used to handling) with my friend and Mentor (Walter)...the person from who I've learned everything related with husbandry and the "catch".
[/quote]

That's fairly interesting. How did you come across such a job?
[/quote]

My Great friend Walter Tavares (WaJu) invited me to go one day with him.... (he is invited whenever there are extremly agressive animals...not used to handling, he works full time with niloticus), since that day...never stoped







only more and more...I used to be his back up...the second man...but one day he broke his hand...and I had to do it ...alone...I survived the baptism!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

JorgeRemigio said:


> My Great friend Walter Tavares (WaJu) invited me to go one day with him.... (he is invited whenever there are extremly agressive animals...not used to handling, he works full time with niloticus), since that day...never stoped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! You are very lucky to get to have this chance to be working with all these different reptiles! So the day he couldn't do the work because of his hand ... what was it you had to do by yourself?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> My Great friend Walter Tavares (WaJu) invited me to go one day with him.... (he is invited whenever there are extremly agressive animals...not used to handling, he works full time with niloticus), since that day...never stoped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! You are very lucky to get to have this chance to be working with all these different reptiles! So the day he couldn't do the work because of his hand ... what was it you had to do by yourself?
[/quote]

I was doing already most things on my own...but since that day I catch Crocodiles, alligators and big boids as first man...if small enough...alone (there is always a back up in case of accident of course....we never know...it is good fun...but is no game...is for real...)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats awesome congrats


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> thats awesome congrats


Thanks mate


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool! Good luck with your job and be safe.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Novato said:


> Very cool! Good luck with your job and be safe.


Thank you I will!!!


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Man I hate it when people buy a pet and cant take care of it cuz they "dont stay cute and small".


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Lloyd and Jabbas dad said:


> Man I hate it when people buy a pet and cant take care of it cuz they "dont stay cute and small".


Most of us do


----------

